# Still Have Red Notice--and more problems



## PStreet1 (Apr 13, 2007)

Today, I still have the red notice, and other posts I've made haven't appeared.  At some level I'm not being recognized.  Help please.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 13, 2007)

there are a half dozen threads on this...and we (I) have replied to you directly numerous times.

you still have the OLD CODE in your profile.  I really dont know how to explain this any better?


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 13, 2007)

and on a side note...I and the BBS volunteers work very hard to answer each and every question from members regarding this...it takes up a significant portion of our day to do this and further explain the instructions that are displayed in numerous places...so you saying you are being ignored is quite insulting especially when I know it isnt true.

I apologize for the difficulty you are having...but how better are we to explain to you how to correct it than our instructions?


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 13, 2007)

To the volunteers.  Thanks for your guidance.
But I have worked in both state and the federal gov't for over 30 years and the instruction were not that clear.


----------



## ira g (Apr 13, 2007)

*Why am I now a guest?*

I changed my profile and I no longer have the red notice but now my status shows as a guest.


----------



## Dave M (Apr 13, 2007)

Ira -

Unfortunately, you entered your TUG Member Password in your profile. That's not what belongs there. Please see "Part II" of this linked post for how to find the "BBS Member Code" and enter it into your profile.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 13, 2007)

pedro47 said:


> To the volunteers.  Thanks for your guidance.
> But I have worked in both state and the federal gov't for over 30 years and the instruction were not that clear.



how could they be made clearer?  input is appreciated!


----------



## ira g (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks, Dave. Pedro- I just retired today after over 34 years with NYS and the directions were not clear to me either, but maybe that's   because I was with NYS for that period of time.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 13, 2007)

pedro47 said:


> To the volunteers.  Thanks for your guidance.
> But I have worked in both state and the federal gov't for over 30 years and the instruction were not that clear.



The main instruction thread re entering your BBS Member Code in your BBS profile is here: Revised Members-only area login system and effect on BBS

This is the same thread linked-to in the "Effect of new TUG Member Login System on BBS" Global Announcement at the top of the page, as well as in the red notice seen by people who still have the discontinued TUG Member password in their profiles.  It is also a sticky thread here in the About TUG BBS forum.

This post has been constantly updated to improve its readability and to simplify it as much as we can figure out how to do - Part II especially, which is the part dealing with the BBS Member Code.

Have you folks gone there lately?  Any specific input regarding what is not clear would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 13, 2007)

Again Thanks !!!  All is clear now !!! Sometimes we read to must into the directions.

To be honest with you guys the instruction are simply.


----------



## LynnW (Apr 13, 2007)

I am also listed as a guest. I'm sure I entered my BBS Member Code in the right place in my profile.

Lynn


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 13, 2007)

LynnW said:


> I am also listed as a guest. I'm sure I entered my BBS Member Code in the right place in my profile.
> 
> Lynn



nope...you entered your password instead.

temp password starts with TUG****  This is not the member code.

member code is a small normal word...found when you log into the ratings/reviews at the top.


----------



## LynnW (Apr 13, 2007)

Okay I finally got it!


----------



## PStreet1 (Apr 14, 2007)

Just after I posted this plea, I found the pm explaining in simple enough terms that I got it.  I was grateful and posted my thank you on the other thread--I was so pleased that I completely forgot that I'd started this one.  I'm sorry.  Should have gone back and deleted it or said thank you on this one too.  Sorry


----------

